# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  About to start renovations inner West of Melbourne

## fjp3131

Hello everybody,  
this is my first post after months of viewing. We have a single fronted weatherboard that we are going to gut and renovate over christmas and the new year. It has the original baltic pine floor boards 150 mil, skirting boards etc. House has not been touched since built. (I think approx 80 plus years ago) Will start a proper thread on the whole process once we get started. Maybe the only way I keep my sanity. 
Anyway, what I really want to know first of all, as we are going to remove most of the boards, doors and also the skirting etc, i am after information on how to sell it etc. Anybody interested in having a look? I would rather it be reused. Windows are too rotten to retain. 
I am open to any suggestions. 
Thanks

----------


## Tools

If you want/need to get rid of it quickly then speak to someone like Richmond Secondhand or Delta in Port Melbourne or a specialist recycled flooring place. But they will give you bugger all for it. If you have the time / inclination then ebay or tradingpost. 
tools

----------


## rrobor

Rule of thumb, what is total rubbish to you wont earn much cash, If its rotton or eaten then its remaining life is as compost. Figuring out how to sell rubbish is a stress you dont need, move on.

----------


## fjp3131

Thanks for your ideas 
I think that the floor boards are still in good condition. I am happy to pull them up myself and would think about selling them on ebay or something like that but would prefer it if someone wanted them then they could remove them so they can make sure they do it the way they want. I will not be pulling them up til January some time. 
I suppose I would rather they be used again if they are still usable. The skirting boards are old but good. Its just the windows that are rotten. 
The total area of boards would be approx 4.6 meters wide by 14 meters long. 2 bedrooms, passage, small lounge and kitchen area. A typical single fronted old house.

----------

